# PHP-FPM/NFS hangs

## Macindy

Hi everybody,

I just setup a new machine with nginx/php-fpm for web purposes. The filesystem is mounted via nfsv3. After 10hours of server uptime the system hangs. php-fpm is unkillable (kill -9 doesn't work). In the logfiles the following occurs:

 *Quote:*   

> Aug 11 14:31:20 paris kernel: [47870.548337] INFO: task flush-0:17:12630 blocked for more than 120 seconds.
> 
> Aug 11 14:31:20 paris kernel: [47870.548341] "echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/hung_task_timeout_secs" disables this message.
> 
> Aug 11 14:31:20 paris kernel: [47870.548344] flush-0:17    D 0000000000000009     0 12630      2 0x00000000
> ...

 

Seems nfs is hanging. nfs is running over eth1 to the fileserver. The interfaces are locked down by iptables. For eth1 the following ruleset is active

 *Quote:*   

> iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT
> 
> 

 

I doesn't understand why nfs gets waiting...

Any ideas are welcome, thanks!

----------

